# SM BINGO LINGO OFFICIAL THREAD (The game has begun!)



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

This is the OFFICIAL BINGO LINGO THREAD.......be on the look out word one will be posted soon.

****Just so you know it is not one word per day it can be up to 6 words a day you just never know!****

Here is a list of the prizes:

*(5) Bows by Daisy

1 Crystal Necklace by Daisy.

1 Brand NEW Small Boy Tee from K9 Duds Donated by Daisy

1 Maltese Christmas Ornament Donated by Sue and Tucker

Prize donated by Debbie

Boutique of Paws Sweater donated by Lacie's Mommy

Dress or Vest Donated by Matilda's Closet.

If anyone else can donate anything I would really appreciate it! It can be anything small**.

*Here is a list of the people participating:
*
Anarducci (words received)
Pebble's Mama (words received)
debbldo (words received)
njdrake (words received)
jen_hedz (words received)
LJSquishy (words received)
**Matilda's Mommy**(words received)* *
Baby Snowy(words received)**
Jasmyne's Mom (words received)
LuvMyFurbaby (words received)
Jodublin (words received)
Deborah **(words received)**
Cupcake 2007 (words received)
Gracie's Mommy (words received)
maltesemom3 (words received)
mom2bijou (words received)
JenniferHope423 (words received)
littlebit279 (words received)
MandyMc65 (words received)
Lillady (words received)*
*Lacie's Mommy (words received)
Jerricks (words received)*
*Krystal (word list received)*
*Sparky* *(words received)
2MaltMom **(words received)
NissaFiona **(words received)*
*HarrysMom (words received)
Howern06 (words received)*
*Rosie Toby (words received)*

* arty: LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!!!! arty: 

Daisy
*


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

First Word is:

*PICTURES*

:Happy_Dance:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Didn't you get my words? I thought I sent them to you Saturday night....


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay! Pictures is one of my words :yahoo:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

mine too


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Pictures is one of my words :yahoo:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 27 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658749


> Didn't you get my words? I thought I sent them to you Saturday night....[/B]


Woooops I forgot to add you to the list this morning.....your on it now.

SORRY :bysmilie: 

Daisy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This is so exciting and is going to be so much fun! Thanks Daisy!!

I have pictures 
Jane


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

got it :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Word 2&3:

*GURU

TEAR STAIN*

:Happy_Dance:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

ok I lost :smrofl: that was easy :supacool:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I had the first one but I'm already behind on the last two LOL OK, this isn't going well :brownbag:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So far I'm doing GREAT -- I have all 3 words on my list. :biggrin:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658789


> ok I lost :smrofl: that was easy :supacool:[/B]


No...you haven't lost yet....there are lots of opportunities...to catch up.

Daisy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 27 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658797


> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658789





> ok I lost :smrofl: that was easy :supacool:[/B]


No...you haven't lost yet....there are lots of opportunities...to catch up.

Daisy
[/B][/QUOTE] oh really? :w00t: in that case I keep going  so when do I say Bingo? when all the words are scratched off from my list? :brownbag:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 27 2008, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658801


> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 27 2008, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658797





> QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 27 2008, 01:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658789





> ok I lost :smrofl: that was easy :supacool:[/B]


No...you haven't lost yet....there are lots of opportunities...to catch up.

Daisy
[/B][/QUOTE] oh really? :w00t: in that case I keep going  so when do I say Bingo? when all the words are scratched off from my list? :brownbag: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

HEHE! Yes when all the words are scratched off your list.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I've got 2 out of three :clap:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

word #4

*MALTESE*

:wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Im at work right now and dont have my list with me  I need the day to finish fast so I can go home and check to see if I have any words!!

I want to WIN!!! hehe


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok I have that one. Two out of four doesn't sound like very good odds to me :brownbag: but I'm sure I'll get better LOL

MORE WORDS Daisy! I'm on a roll, NOT.


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 3/4 words!!! yayayayayayaya!!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got 4 out of 4. Yippee. :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm soooooooooooooooooooo easily amused!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

doing well...iam still here...jo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*I've only got 2/4 words so far!*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:w00t: As I read this post, my list is upstairs!!!! and I have a sleeping Abbey on my lap!!!! DARN!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Oct 27 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658987


> :w00t: As I read this post, my list is upstairs!!!! and I have a sleeping Abbey on my lap!!!! DARN!!![/B]


It's okay... you don't need to check  :innocent:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Word 5&6:

*Bows

Share

 
*


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

4 out of 6 YAY I feel nervous lol :smheat:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 27 2008, 05:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=658918


> I've got 4 out of 4. Yippee. :chili: :chili: :chili: I'm soooooooooooooooooooo easily amused!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


 :smtease:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

4/6 isnt too bad, right? hehe


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Krystal @ Oct 27 2008, 09:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659132


> 4/6 isnt too bad, right? hehe[/B]



I hope not lol cause thats what I have


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

just got home and checked my list 4/6, this is going to be fun waiting for the next word(s)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Teehee! I have 4/6 also!!! I think we all have the same lists...who copied off of me??? :huh: :w00t: lol*


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOOOOO i have 5/6!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

I have 5/6!!! :Happy_Dance: :happy dance:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I'm at 4/6, so the spirits are dropping! (Nah, not really!!!) :mellow: But hey, Daisy, send us some more words! Totally fun! :biggrin:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

4/6 here too! Keep em' coming...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, i have 5/6 words :yahoo: :clap: :yahoo: :clap:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

5 out of 6!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

WOrds 7 & 8;

Clothes

Love :wub:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Yay, 6/8 :chili:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep, me, too ... 6/8! Things are lookin' up! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So far -- 8 out of 8 -- am I doing good????!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 28 2008, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659448


> So far -- 8 out of 8 -- am I doing good????!!!! :biggrin:[/B]


You're doing a little too good


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

7/8 Yea!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Darn! Now I only have 5/8!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

6/8 keep the words coming, this is fun
thanks


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

6 out of 8 :chili: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:sHa_banana: 7 out of 8 :sHa_banana:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheer: MORE WORDS MORE WORDS!!!!!!!! :cheer: 


WOOOOO :jackrabbitslims: 

7/8!!!! :chili: :chili: arty: :dothewave:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

7/8 :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi ya 7/8


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

:drinkup: 
I have a few words, but I'm not saying how many


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

oh this is fun watching! 
I think I'm slowly getting the hang of how that game works. 

GOOD luck to everyone!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 28 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=659589


> :drinkup:
> I have a few words, but I'm not saying how many [/B]


No, you may not say how many, BUT ... I see those champagne toasts going on  ... SO ... I figure you have 8/8! Right? Good for you! NOT! :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

6 here :mellow:


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay! 6/8. That's not too bad, there's plenty of time left. Keep the words coming Daisy! :biggrin:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still here :biggrin: and doing good. I'm almost ready to say *BINGO :woohoo2: *


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I am finally organized....but I only have 5 out of 8!!! Hurry, we need more words so I can catch up!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

WE NEED WORDS! :cheer:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Words 9 & 10:

*Treats *

*Brushing*


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, thank you, thank you! Got them both! 8/10! Yea! arty:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

got 'em...me too 8/10
thanks


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

yay!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm lovin' this Daisy! I'm 8/10.
More words!!!


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

9/10 for me!! Yea!! :Happy_Dance: :Happy_Dance:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

9/10 :rockon: :rockon: can we have some more words? this is fun :clap:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ut oh....falling behind here.....6 / 10 :w00t: YIKES!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

8/10 i AM SOOOOOOO OBSESSED :bysmilie: :smtease: But Icy, Snowy and I are very excited arty:


Can we pleeease get them all today lol


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Word 11:

*RESCUE*

Depending on how many people get on....I will give words alll day we might have winners today!

Daisy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll be watching! This is so much fun and I can't wait for more words. 

You really had a great idea with this. Thanks so much Daisy!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree, this is so much fun! I can't wait for more words --- I actually anticipate seeing new ones posted! lol


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Got It......it is a lot of fun..hopefully I get work done today since im so obsessed im in here every 10 mins lol


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Word 12:
*
Fluffs*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

8/12! I'm ready for more....  :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

doing great  jo


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

11/12!!! Woohoo! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you please recheck the last 2 words???? I'm missing one of those on my word choices, so I know that one of the words MUST be wrong. :smrofl: :smrofl: :shocked: 

OK -- I no longer have a "perfect" score and must admit that I have only 11 out of 12. :biggrin: 

Need more words!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

OK, I'm at 10/12! 

We need words to play this game,
One will have a life of fame!
We are crazy, yes we know,
But that's OK, just GO GO GO!

:dothewave:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

9 out of 12


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

10 out of 12 for me!!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

10/12 Need more words!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

9/12 :thmbdn: 

rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Woohoo 11/12 :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL....you all are making me crack up!

Okay here are 13, 14 and 15:
*
Grooming

Mommy 

Kindness*

Only 15 words to go....should we finish today???


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Yay!! More words!!!

:cheer: :cheer: :cheer:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

12/15

I'm getting anxious!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah! Let's finish today! lol

I only have 10/15 now, darn!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

14/15. Has anyone checked that word #11 was correct. It's not on my list so it's just can't be right.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 29 2008, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660263


> 14/15. Has anyone checked that word #11 was correct. It's not on my list so it's just can't be right. [/B]



#11 was correct, because i have that word   

13/15 :thmbdn:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

If we finish today I wont have anything to do tomorrow......can we play free bingo after this one? lol


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

LMAO.....

YEs, Lynn...word 11 is correct.....I checked off your words and I was like oh no. hehe.

FREE BINGO.....you guys are becoming addicts.

We should totally do this once a month or once every two months.

Here are words 16 17 and 18:

*Friend 

Shopping

Newbie*

~Daisy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

14/18 :yield:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm not doing so well, I only have 13/18! lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Daisy one of the words you pulled out is wrong, it's not on my list. :shocked: Now i only have 15/18


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! HALF WAY THERE!!!!! COME ON!!! MORE MORE MORE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

14/18

I am obsessed with this now, I need more words!!  

And I agree, we should definitely do this once a month!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think once a month sounds great. This is so much fun.  I've been out and checked this thread first thing when I got home. 
OK, now about those last 3 words ...... they knocked me back one!!!!
Hurry more words!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Words 19, 20, 21

*Potty

Show 

Senior*

I'm getting nervous. :mellow: 

~Daisy


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

13, 20,21 ARE HORRIBLE WORDS  I didnt have any!!....Can you just pull my words?! hehe...I want to win your bows!! :wub:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

ok.... only got one of the last three..... :'( just post them all... lol... and then stop at 29 hahahahah..


what happens if we all win at the same time!!!!!!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 29 2008, 01:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660341


> I'm getting nervous. :mellow:[/B]


Me too!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 29 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660341


> Words 19, 20, 21
> 
> *Potty
> 
> ...



HELLO......I thought I paid you to pull my words out of the hat I have none of those!!!!!!!!!!!! :huh:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I only have 15 words so far!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

15 words so far :smheat: jo


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't have any of those three!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

16/21


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 29 2008, 03:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660347


> ok.... only got one of the last three..... :'( just post them all... lol... and then stop at 29 hahahahah..
> 
> 
> what happens if we all win at the same time!!!!!![/B]


It is in the order that you post bingo.

Say you get bingo and you post but you were the second person to post.......you get the 2nd prize.

It is whoever calls bingo first, then in order.

Okay here are three more 22, 23 & 24:

*SM Member 

Girl 

Meet Up*

B)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 29 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660390


> Okay here are three more 22, 23 & 24:
> 
> *SM Member
> 
> ...



These words suck! :smmadder:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

18/24 ...Hmmm, I think you should start pulling more of my words out now


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

do .we post bingo here? :sweatdrop: jo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know who's pulling today's words, BUT. . . I liked the person pulling yesterday much better. :biggrin: 

I'm at 21/24.


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

20/24 here


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

BINGO
















Just kidding!!!! I only have 18


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660409


> BINGO
> 
> Just kidding!!!! I only have 18[/B]


MAGGIE!!! You are a BRAT! haha.... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 29 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660401


> I don't know who's pulling today's words, BUT. . . I liked the person pulling yesterday much better. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm at 21/24. [/B]


LOL!!!

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660409


> BINGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWwwww...you probably made some peoples heart skip a beat. LOL!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK, I've got 16 - can you give me some more...please


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660409


> BINGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I was really disappointed for a while, then I realized it was impossible to get bingo when only 24 words were pulled


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm falling behind now!!!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660409


> BINGO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol I let out a big **** when I read it lol


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Woah holly words! I just logged on! Ok I have 19 out of 24!!! Now I know I'll be checking on here all night!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm leaving work soon! 

Don't post all 30 words!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Oct 29 2008, 01:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660391


> QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 29 2008, 02:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660390





> Okay here are three more 22, 23 & 24:
> 
> *SM Member
> 
> ...



These words suck! :smmadder: 
[/B][/QUOTE] I agree :new_shocked:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I now have 19 :chili:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I can just picture all of us in Las Vegas the casinos would be in trouble. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660536


> I can just picture all of us in Las Vegas the casinos wold be in trouble. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]




omg wouldn't that be fun arty: arty: arty:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That would be sooo much fun!! :cheer:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

20/24 ... Biting the fingernails now ...


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not doing so good....17/24


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

words 25. 26. 27:

*Bath

Topknot

Spoiled*


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

21/27 This is getting close, I'm excited to see who wins!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you going to post all the words tonight?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have 20 ,so far :drinkup: jo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

24/27. Pls wait until tomorrow to post the rest.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660539


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660536





> I can just picture all of us in Las Vegas the casinos wold be in trouble. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]




omg wouldn't that be fun arty: arty: arty:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Let's do it!!! I'll dogsit all of the Fluffs cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9 while you guys play at the tables.

Oh, and is there a prize for the most "UNBINGO"? I think I am going to win it, if there is.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

That is it for tonight ladies....you can relax.......I will post tomorrow early morning and we will finish at night.

Daisy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Oct 29 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660588


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Oct 29 2008, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660539





> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 29 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660536





> I can just picture all of us in Las Vegas the casinos wold be in trouble. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]




omg wouldn't that be fun arty: arty: arty:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, Let's do it!!! I'll dogsit all of the Fluffs cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9 while you guys play at the tables.

Oh, and is there a prize for the most "UNBINGO"? I think I am going to win it, if there is.
[/B][/QUOTE]
UNBINGO!! LOL. That's usually me....the unlucky one hehe!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I just had to catch up and I think it's safe to say I'm behind. I'm not doing to good with these last ones. 
I want words like we had yesterday, you know, words I have!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

23/27 - Hmmmmm :smheat:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I liked who pulled the last 2 sets of words. She did really good. :yes: I have 22/27 not that great, but hopefully i'll do better tomorrow. I have to work tomorrow night so if i get bingo i won't be able to call it. :smmadder:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are words 28 and 29:

*Daddy 

Puppy*

~Daisy


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have those!! 
The first thing I did this morning was check this post, well, the second, the first was get coffee. I'm going to be gone today but I'm taking my list and using Patti's computer. I'm so far behind but I HAVE to keep up with this LOL


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

23/29!

The first thing I did when I woke up this morning was check this post


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

22 out of 29 :smhelp: bring on some good words!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

22 out of 29 ... :wub: had lunch .been to the shopping centre , :smheat: its like christmas in the shops ...jo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

23 here


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I think I only have 21! :bysmilie: I'm going to have to go back and check to see if I missed any! :angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

25/29 - Let's have the word puller from Tuesday back -- she pulled the B-E-S-T words. :biggrin:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

i only have 21 I mustve missed 8 words, is there anyway you can post them all....lolol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

20 here :brownbag:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

22 still  , the word puller today has a problem pulling the right words :thmbdn:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

we need some more words arty:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

once you reach thirty.. and no one got bingo,

how will you call the rest of the words? all together... or one at a time


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

24/29 - Oh, I think you forgot to tell us what time tonight you will be pulling #30 ... but it's OK, we all forget things from time to time!  :smtease:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660975


> once you reach thirty.. and no one got bingo,
> 
> how will you call the rest of the words? all together... or one at a time[/B]


If she called the rest all together, we would all get bingo at the same time  Then we could all win!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

IM DYING HERE....... :smmadder:


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Oct 30 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660990


> 24/29 - Oh, I think you forgot to tell us what time tonight you will be pulling #30 ... but it's OK, we all forget things from time to time!  :smtease:[/B]


LMAO :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 30 2008, 03:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660994


> QUOTE (Gracie's Mommy @ Oct 30 2008, 04:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660990





> 24/29 - Oh, I think you forgot to tell us what time tonight you will be pulling #30 ... but it's OK, we all forget things from time to time!  :smtease:[/B]


LMAO :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is, all of us except those little white fluffy ones-they never forget a darn thing...


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Oct 30 2008, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660991


> QUOTE (CupCake2007 @ Oct 30 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=660975





> once you reach thirty.. and no one got bingo,
> 
> how will you call the rest of the words? all together... or one at a time[/B]


If she called the rest all together, we would all get bingo at the same time  Then we could all win!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


omg ive been so out of this week that now i feel dumb... hahahaha... 



i wanna take a nap soooooo bad but im scared ima miss the bingo!!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

#30 

*TRAINING*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I only have 21/30 so far! I think we're going to need to call out more words.


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 30 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661118


> I only have 21/30 so far! I think we're going to need to call out more words. [/B]


I'm going to have to agree. :yes:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Anarducci @ Oct 30 2008, 04:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661120


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 30 2008, 07:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661118





> I only have 21/30 so far! I think we're going to need to call out more words. [/B]


I'm going to have to agree. :yes:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Me too :yes:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

more more more....


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

21 out of 30.....oh no! :w00t:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

23/30

We need more words...


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Words 31 and 32:

*Boy

Fur*

Getting close.

~Daisy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have 23 words now!


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

DAISY I SENT U A PM!!!! 


DONT WORRY I DIDNT MAKE BINGO


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I only have 22! :bysmilie:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! Getting close....26 out of 30!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have 25..plus bags under my eyes :grouphug: jo


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

33 and 34:

*Collar

Playing*


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm getting close! Only need 5 more!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I need 4 more words.... are you going to pull any more words tonight? 

My finger is getting tired from refreshing the page... lol.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

6 more please rayer: :sweatdrop:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

35 and 36:

*Toys 

Sister*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

3 more Daisy andale!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I need 4 more! I'm so nervous, my hubby is coming home soon and he's going to want to get on the computer! lol I never win any games or competitions, it would be so cool to get bingo!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I feel like it's the last seconds and I bidding on something on Ebay....LOL


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I need 4 more! 
OMG I have to leave in a few minutes to go to the airport to pick up my mom. I might have to send a cab!! I can't miss these last words.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

*BINGO!!!!!!!!!*

:smheat:

I'm shocked!!! We never win anything. Ben and Emma just did a backflip LOL!!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Awwww go pick up your mom Jane Tammy got it!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG I was checking off the lists as I do after every word and some one got bingo already.....I wonder if she knows?


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh no!!!!!!! I really wanted a sweater! Yeah for Ben and Emma!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL! yes she knew....okay she got prize one..... now here are more words:

37. Bed

38.Harness


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

bingo


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats to the first bingo winner! 

How do the prizes work? Are there multiple winners?

I need 2 more words.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

you guys are fast :new_shocked:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

now what was I playing for? :chili: Besides fun!!!!


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Tucker has 28

Yeah Benny and Emma!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow! Good job Maggie!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 30 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661166


> bingo[/B]


Your missing one still.

Daisy


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 30 2008, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661172


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 30 2008, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661166





> bingo[/B]


Your missing one still.

Daisy
[/B][/QUOTE]
:smtease: :smtease: haha


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

come on who's next!!!! :smheat: :smheat: :smheat: How many prizes?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

no which??? I see it darn!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I need 3! 
My poor mom! She'll be waiting at the airport. 
Congratulations to the bingoers!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I only have two left! :smheat: My son needs the computer to do his homework!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 30 2008, 08:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661176


> I need 3!
> My poor mom! She'll be waiting at the airport.
> Congratulations to the bingoers!![/B]


Just buy her a cup of coffee!!! She'll understand!! SM Bingo Lingo is serious stuff!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oooh, can you call 2 more words? lol


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

OMG I'm scared everyone is up for BINGO with the next two words......

are you guys ready?

JANE you must have missed a word your up for 2.

~Daisy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

READY! lol


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:supacool:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i need one word ...and its not sleep...jo


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Last Words:
*
BROTHER

FAMILY*


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

bingo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

let go to much suspense!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

BINGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

yay, bingo I think


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 30 2008, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661186


> i need one word ...and its not sleep...jo[/B]


What time is it for you, Jo??


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

bingo


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I HATE THIS FLOOD CONTROL THING CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!!! Whens the next one????


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Bingo!!
It took me some time to find the word I missed 
BINGO!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

so it was 2 prizes right??


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

My finger was getting tired from refreshing the page!!! Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

me too! flood control is a pest! How did you guys post bingo before me!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats to everyone too!!! :aktion033: That was fun!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

bingo;;;;;


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I know I had Family hiding on my list!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 30 2008, 08:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661198


> Bingo!!
> It took me some time to find the word I missed
> BINGO!![/B]


That is too funny, well sad too. :smheat:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

This would be fun to do more often, even if there aren't prizes!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll donate a prize for the next one!!!


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

There are 8 prizes.

1. Mom2Bijou
2. Jen_hedz
3. Maggie
4. LJSquishy
5. Sparky
6. Rosie toby
7. NJDrake
8. Maltese3

I am going to put the prizes in a container shake and I will place them in the order they are pulled.

This was fun.....I will set it up again for November.....YES?

Daisy


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know if I'm one of the 8 prize winners, but I would *love* to have a custom skirted vest by Pat. :wub: Actually, any prize would be wonderful!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

My 12 year old is laughing at all of us!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm leaving for the airport LOL


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Oct 31 2008, 12:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661192


> QUOTE (jodublin @ Oct 30 2008, 07:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661186





> i need one word ...and its not sleep...jo[/B]


What time is it for you, Jo??
[/B][/QUOTE]

bed time ...i won i think ,,,12.56 nearly 1am ...dogs asleep and hubby :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

come on, come on....I only need 1 more!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

are you doing all eight prizes on this one or saving them for the next? Just in case.......LOL......BINGO


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 30 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661216


> are you doing all eight prizes on this one or saving them for the next? Just in case.......LOL......BINGO[/B]


are you donating a price to yourself?  

ok I really have to go home now, LOL


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Sparkey @ Oct 30 2008, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661218


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 30 2008, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661216





> are you doing all eight prizes on this one or saving them for the next? Just in case.......LOL......BINGO[/B]


are you donating a price to yourself?  

ok I really have to go home now, LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL.....for the next Bingo Fay and watch me win my own donation at least I'll save on shipping


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK -- my utilities were off and just came back on.

But -- I'm officially saying "B-I-N-G-O!!!!!" :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Am I too late????? :shocked:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 30 2008, 06:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661221


> OK -- my utilities were off and just came back on.
> 
> But -- I'm officially saying "B-I-N-G-O!!!!!" :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Am I too late????? :shocked:[/B]



I don't think you're too late! lol


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Oct 30 2008, 09:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661221


> OK -- my utilities were off and just came back on.
> 
> But -- I'm officially saying "B-I-N-G-O!!!!!" :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:
> 
> Am I too late????? :shocked:[/B]


You're kidding!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (DaisyG @ Oct 30 2008, 05:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661208


> There are 8 prizes.
> 
> 1. Mom2Bijou
> 2. Jen_hedz
> ...


That's a great idea! What about the boy tee that was being donated (by you I think)...what if we win it but don't have a boy? lol

I can't believe I get a prize! I will try and donate for the next Bingo Lingo!


----------



## Anarducci (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh man, No fun. I was doing a college exam. :bysmilie:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

BINGO...am I too late? I was making goodie bags for my class...lol.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

BINGO!!!!! YAY


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

bingo?


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are the prize in order:

here are 8 prizes.

1. Mom2Bijou (Crystal Necklace) PM Daisy (me)
2. Jen_hedz (Bows (5)) PM Daisy (me)
3. Maggie (K9 Duds Tee) PM Daisy (me)
4. LJSquishy Boutique of Paws) PM Lacies mommy
5. Sparky (Prize by Debbie) PM Debbie
6. Rosie toby (Maltese Ornament) PM Maltese3
7. NJDrake (Bows (5)) PM Daisy (me)
8. Maltese3 (Matilda's Closet) PM Paula


----------



## littlebit279 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ugh!! Too late! :duh oh:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

omg im soooooooo sad!!!! i would have one with Family.... but i had to go to dam* wal mart because i was out of toilet paper and other "items" i'm about to cry


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Dang it all, I had to be gone too, unexpectedly! Yeah, I'm pouting! :smmadder:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so excited!!! I sent my PM to the person I needed to. 

Thank you Daisy for doing this, it was SO fun; and next time I will try and donate a prize!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I picked my mom up from the airport  TG I got to bingo first or she might still be waiting. :brownbag: 
Daisy THANK YOU! This was so much fun. 
I'm lovin' my prize! 5 Daisy bows 
I hope we do get to do it again in November and I'll donate a prize too. :biggrin: 
Thanks again Daisy!!
Jane


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Darn, i had Bingo, but i was working. Darn work. :smmadder: I need to need a different cell phone so i'll be able to go on SM at work and check my words no the next Bingo game. This was fun.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Was it who called Bingo first or who had the words first?
Just so i know for next time


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think it was who called Bingo first. Maybe next time we can organize specific times to call out the words so more people can make sure they are home when it's time.


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 31 2008, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=661440


> I think it was who called Bingo first. Maybe next time we can organize specific times to call out the words so more people can make sure they are home when it's time.[/B]


Yes pleeeease cause I thnk I hit bingo a while ago lol....


----------

